# My display made the papers this year



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

One of my neighbors called the local newspaper this year. I was a little flabberghasted but happy to get the exposure (I think?? LOL). Here's the link.

http://www.nj.com/hunterdon-county-democrat/index.ssf/2010/10/high_bridge_resident_goes_with.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the publicity!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

You should be proud!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Great article! Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The mine entrance is beautiful


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats!

Also, thanks for the mention. HauntForum loves you for it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I somehow missed checking out your finished tunnel entranceway! It looks SWEET! Congrats! Shouldn't you get a free HF t shirt for the plug? At least your paper published the plug- mine refused to.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats, that's great and your display looks awesome.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats! this is so awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes Yes....congrates


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations Greg!! Make sure you have plenty of treats for the TOT's - I think you're going to break a record with the publicity.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great article, congratulations!


----------



## Coralius (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome spider, man.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

That spider is awesome!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's awesome - my next door neighbor called the local paper a couple of years ago and I had a similar spread. Feels great, doesn't it?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations Greg. We were in the paper for the past three years and when the lady came out this year to write an article on our last, and hopefully best, haunt, the paper refused to print it. They told her that they had given us enough coverage and "free advertising" over the years and they weren't going to do it again. I hope you get all the recognition and compliments you deserve!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. it seems that the newspaper worked.... My road is pretty quiet and off the beaten path, yet instead of 20 cars a day we are getting 100+. And some people are brazen enough to just get out of thier cars and try to take a personal tour LOL.... Not a big deal since I'm ALWAYS outside for the last week of halloween prep. I just tell them to wait till the big day.... especially if they have kids with them. Be careful what you wish for??? Hmmmm LOL


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Congrats. Love the big spider webs and hanging props.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg that is awesome that you made the paper. I just had a chance to read the article now. Very cool and props for mentioning the NJ/PA Make and take group!  Your display looked awesome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice...and you plugged our favorite forum! SWEET!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

What???? You didn't mention me????? lol Congratulations Greg.


----------

